# Need help, Crossfire wheels on mk4



## Mk2Jetta'90 (Mar 2, 2005)

Running neuspeed race and bilstein struts 

Mk5 has been done, on mk4 would it be tough to do with 15mm adapters on all 4 tires

Pics for reference 
My car, rear tires have 15mm spacers




































Wheels in question


----------



## Mk2Jetta'90 (Mar 2, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## Ross08 (Jul 26, 2011)

i did it on my mk4 look through my threads should be up there somewhere


----------

